# how do you say dune?



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

My OH is being an idiot lol and wont believe me...

How do you pronounce the word dune, as in sand dune?

Is it June as in the month, or dOOn?


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

June the month for me


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol he is an idiot sometimes!
Dont know where he gets it from lol!

Thanks, Ill show him the post now


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Doone!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

grass or grarse?

bath or barth?

Doon or dyoon?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I would say dune (June) but depends on the persons accent or venacular really


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i get it all the time with my name.

Mek.. not hard, 3 letters M E K.. emm eeee kay, pronounced Meek, me with a k on the end. Can people get it right? no! they have to put a c in there and call me Meck


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

like mekko the gekko?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

in kentucky we say: 'a mighty big pile of sand'!:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

id say june


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol! Thanks everyone


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Tops said:


> grass or grarse?
> 
> bath or barth?
> 
> Doon or dyoon?


 
(s)cone or s'gone


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I say "Doon" to rhyme with "moon"
My partner says "Dune" to rhyme with June.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

LMAO odd thread haha

DOON!!: victory:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

June : victory:


----------

